# Sleeper Class Discounts. Are they gone for good?



## Marbleski (Aug 23, 2022)

The last number of weeks I noticed the VIA website no longer offers select Sleeper Class discounts. The page is still available but no discounts . 

Anyone here know if this is a seasonal thing?


----------



## OBS (Aug 23, 2022)

I was wondering the same thing...Although the trains I was looking at for Sept. were pretty much sold out, so that might explain why....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 23, 2022)

OBS said:


> I was wondering the same thing...Although the trains I was looking at for Sept. were pretty much sold out, so that might explain why....


Friends in Canada tell me this is the case!


----------



## Marbleski (Aug 23, 2022)

OBS said:


> I was wondering the same thing...Although the trains I was looking at for Sept. were pretty much sold out, so that might explain why....


Yes most dates only have berths available. Earlier this summer the berths were showing up on the discount page showing great discounts, even in July and August. 

I figured the same discounts would show up for October and November … but no go the last three weeks. Maybe sales are booming.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 23, 2022)

Some VIA trains only travel twice a week and they reduce car counts for winter so the total compartments available is much smaller than it used to be.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 23, 2022)

The Sleeper Class Discount page is a distressed inventory sale. My reaction is it probably means they currently do not have any distressed inventory.

The general "discount" fare level is there, but it is nowhere cheap as the fire sales on the Sleeper Discount page.


----------



## Marbleski (Aug 24, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Some VIA trains only travel twice a week and they reduce car counts for winter so the total compartments available is much smaller than it used to be.


I called VIA yesterday for Oct 10 price. They still have discounted upper and lowers. They have 9 lower berths remaining. They also have space in Car 218 which I think means they are running a full consist as during my May trip this was the last sleeper car before the dome, diner and prestige cars.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 24, 2022)

I am in 218 on October 31st. I requested the car furthest back. Was pretty surprised they're running that many sleepers that late.

Of course, VIA has traditionally adjusted consists pretty regularly based on sales, so I am not sure that car will stay on. I am, however, confident that VIA will reaccommodate me in another car, if they do pull it. Unlike Amtrak, they seem competent in their equipment and personnel management.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 26, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> I am, however, confident that VIA will reaccommodate me in another car, if they do pull it. Unlike Amtrak, they seem competent in their equipment and personnel management.


Well, it actually happened. Just checked my reservations and have been moved to car 211.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Well, it actually happened. Just checked my reservations and have been moved to car 211.


So nice to know that VIA runs enough Sleepers on the Canadian so you don't get Cancelled on short notice like Amtrak is currently doing to folks!


----------



## Marbleski (Aug 27, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Well, it actually happened. Just checked my reservations and have been moved to car 211.


That happened to us in May. We were in Car 218 from Vancouver to Jasper. We had 218 booked on the following train after our three day stopover. When we got the station cars 217 and 218 were completely empty. We were moved to Car 212. Prior to boarding I asked if I could get car 216 and they moved me. We had the entire section to ourselves. 

Are you in a room or berth?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 27, 2022)

Marbleski said:


> That happened to us in May. We were in Car 218 from Vancouver to Jasper. We had 218 booked on the following train after our three day stopover. When we got the station cars 217 and 218 were completely empty. We were moved to Car 212. Prior to boarding I asked if I could get car 216 and they moved me. We had the entire section to ourselves.
> 
> Are you in a room or berth?


Roomette


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 27, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> So nice to know that VIA runs enough Sleepers on the Canadian so you don't get Cancelled on short notice like Amtrak is currently doing to folks!


They adjust the consist to sales, not arbitrarily like Amtrak. And it is a long standing practice at VIA that they have much experience with. Not the "duh, we just figured out don't have the cars and/or staff to run what we committed to" Amtrak approach.


----------



## PNW Pax (Nov 27, 2022)

What differences are there between sleeper class plus discounted cabin for 1 and a nondiscounted cabin for 1 other than price?


----------



## Marbleski (Nov 27, 2022)

PNW Pax said:


> What differences are there between sleeper class plus discounted cabin for 1 and a nondiscounted cabin for 1 other than price?


There is no difference. They sell X number of rooms at the discounted rate. When the X number of berths sell out you have to pay the higher rate. 

Maybe someone on here knows the number for X.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 27, 2022)

PNW Pax said:


> What differences are there between sleeper class plus discounted cabin for 1 and a nondiscounted cabin for 1 other than price?


Discounted Sleeper Plus tickets are charged a 10% service fee for refunds or exchanges. Regular fare Sleeper Plus tickets are refundable or exchangeable at no cost.


----------



## PNW Pax (Nov 27, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

